# Type of paint brush to use on Hardiboard and Duration paint



## Bobsac (Jul 17, 2014)

I am painting Hardiboard using Duration. Painting over existing paint which is in good shape but fading. Also plan on using. 4inch Corona ultra-weave roller cover. Will this combo work? Other suggestions?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it will work might want to look at a 6" roller but the 4 will work fine.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

A tip for using Duration is to put on a generous coat. Duration is designed to be applied up to twice as thickly as other exterior coatings. That's what makes it last, and why its one of the only coating in its class that can be warrantied with only one coat (although, brush and roller application is unlikely to produce sufficient film build to qualify for a one coat warranty) 

Hardee is pretty forgiving to paint. The textures of the boards help to minimize the appearance brush/roller marks. Just make sure the surface is clean and ready for paint. If its new pre primed Hardee, make sure the factory primer is still within the painting window. After a period of time (180 days after instillation I think) the factory primer breaks down and needs to be re primed. 

The bottom edges of the boards are the weak link on Hardee type sidings. They are porous and can potentially absorb moisture, especially if installed close to grade or a roof line. Saturate the bottom edges with paint, that will help seal them and prevent moisture intrusion. Just watch out for runs at the laps.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I've never heard of painting siding with a roller, but I guess it sounds OK. Is this common? I see your point jmays about the texture of some HardiPlank hiding roller stipple, but not all HardiPlank is textured the same. One of their "claims to fame" is that they make all profiles/textures to replace Masonite siding, and some of that is smooth. I wonder what roller stipple would look like on that.

It seems that rolling might be faster than brushing, but it seems like you'd still need a brush to paint the crucial bottom edges anyway.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I rarely paint anything with a brush only. A brush is simply not a very effective tool for transferring material to the surface. Even a small roller (4"-6") can transfer 2-3 times as much paint per dip than a brush and spread it more effectively. If a brushed finish is required, I will back brush after the roller provided the conditions and working time of the paint allow it (painting siding on a hot day in the sun would not allow it).


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> A brush is simply not a very effective tool for transferring material to the surface.


Well, that is true. How do you paint a door for example? The panel recessed profile makes applying with a roller difficult. If I can take the door off and lay it flat, sometimes I actually pour the paint on to the door from the can, then brush. (I use one of these whenever I pour paint from a can).
http://www.flexiproducts.com/


----------



## Bobsac (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I roll a door with a 4" roller without the button on the end then chase it with a brush.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> Well, that is true. How do you paint a door for example? The panel recessed profile makes applying with a roller difficult. If I can take the door off and lay it flat, sometimes I actually pour the paint on to the door from the can, then brush. (I use one of these whenever I pour paint from a can).
> http://www.flexiproducts.com/


 
Now there is something I have never heard of:no:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

With a 4 or 6 inch Whizz roller, you can paint ALMOST anything that a brush can paint. The roller is great for those long horizontal or vertical stretches of HardiPlank. The roller doesn't miss as many spots as a brush does. You can always back brush if you're not comfortable with the stipple a roller leaves behind.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Now there is something I have never heard of:no:


I got to admit I never heard of it either.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I roll a door with a 4" roller without the button on the end then chase it with a brush.


Are you talking about what they call a corner roller, and that gets paint into the recessed routed edge?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> Are you talking about what they call a corner roller, and that gets paint into the recessed routed edge?


No, just a regular 4" whizz, or Wooster jumbo coater. The ends of the rollers have some nap too, you use the end to get the recesses, then brush it out. I've got a video if I can ever get around to loading it up.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, some people call those covers with nap on the tip a corner roller, even though that's not what I 
call it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I rarely paint anything with a brush only. A brush is simply not a very effective tool for transferring material to the surface. Even a small roller (4"-6") can transfer 2-3 times as much paint per dip than a brush and spread it more effectively. If a brushed finish is required, I will back brush after the roller provided the conditions and working time of the paint allow it (painting siding on a hot day in the sun would not allow it).


I changed the way a company did business showing them how much you can get done with a roller rather than a brush. After that there were rollers on every job they did. If you don't like the roller texture you can always back brush it and typically still be 3x faster than just a brush.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Matthewt1970 said:


> I changed the way a company did business showing them how much you can get done with a roller rather than a brush. After that there were rollers on every job they did. If you don't like the roller texture you can always back brush it and typically still be 3x faster than just a brush.



Yeah, it's really catching on. Once a person gets proficient doing it that way they can produce a lot more. I think it generally looks better too.


----------

